# PAY INCREMENT



## g_12 (14 Jul 2011)

How does the RegF PAY INCREMENT work? Specifically Private 1 to 2 to 3?
Is there a calculation of days or is it a qualification level?


----------



## MikeL (14 Jul 2011)

Every year in that rank you go up a pay incentive untill you max out for that rank or are promoted.


----------



## Hurricane (14 Jul 2011)

Just to expand a little, usually you will receive your pay upgrade yearly effective the date you started basic training. Since you are on LWOP for that period of time after you sign your contract until going to basic.


----------



## Sid_Myers (25 Jul 2011)

The pay system is not without its flaws though, so i suggest watching pay stubs and if you don't see a pay raise within the first few months then see your clerk. Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## owa (22 Sep 2011)

Is this pay raise related to the date of your swearing it, or when you first reported to Basic Training?  I ask because I'm nearing my swearing in anniversary (which I guess means I'm nearing my Basic anniversary but just curious to know if it'll be on the Oct 31 pay, or the November 15th.  Not a big difference, but will answer a question I've had.  Haven't really got a clear answer from those in my immediate chain of command.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2011)

Its the date you reported to BMQ, since you were on LWOP and therefore not being paid until you reported.


----------



## pfinlayson (22 Sep 2011)

What is LWOP?  I haven't seen that one before (I checked Military Acronyms, too).


----------



## GAP (22 Sep 2011)

Leave with out pay


----------



## GnyHwy (22 Sep 2011)

Leave without pay.  Technically you were on leave and weren't getting paid from the time you signed to the time you showed up to your BMQ.


----------



## owa (22 Sep 2011)

Excellent, thanks a lot for the quick response.


----------



## Muttenthaler (23 Sep 2011)

If you're getting posted to a field unit, you're going to get LDA. That said, there are other allowances for different things in the CF. Learn as much as you can about your pay and benefits, because when you get your pay stub and there's either too much or too little, being educated in this matter will help you address your issues, and understand all of your entitlements.


----------

